# sports thread: egyptian premier league



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Zamalek threaten to withdraw from Egyptian league - Egyptian League - Sports - Ahram Online

I cannot believe that they ar considering withdrawing from the league. The played c....p no need to blame the ref. They are just throwing away the league to an average Ahly team.

p.s. i hope barcelona spank ferguson and man united tonight:ranger:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope Man U spank - Barcelona.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

i hope barca spank the fergie mafia but i think that unfortunately this time manure will win. I cannot stand ferguson and his bullish attitute ie banning press officers if they ask difficult questions and his constant harassment of referees.

1-0 in extra time or on penalties.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

spanking was the right word to use after all.

Never seen such a one sided european cup final.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> spanking was the right word to use after all.
> 
> Never seen such a one sided european cup final.


Man U certainly got spanked:eyebrows:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Man U certainly got spanked:eyebrows:


i think zamalek would have put in a better show


----------

